# Server aus inem Applet heraus starten



## Mirko07 (6. Aug 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Server-Programm, auf dessen Funktion ich per RMI zugreifen möchte.
Läuft lokal sehr gut. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie ich das Server-Programm starten kann.

Eine Konsole kann ich ja vermutlich im Internet nicht öffnen um die RMI-Anbindung und den Server zu starten.

Ich hatte die Idee, das Programm fernzustarten... z.B. über ein Java-Applet.

Geht das denn?

Mirko


----------



## tuxedo (7. Aug 2008)

Hehe, du weißt aber schon dass Applets nicht auf dem Server laufen, auf dem sie abgelegt sind? Applets werden vom öffnenden Browser runtergeladen und lokal auf dem Rechner der Browsers gestartet.

Was du brauchst ist ein Server mit Konsole. Also ein Root-Server mit Shellzugriff (Linux) oder TerminalServices (Windows). Die sind allerdings deutlich teurer als normaler Webspace.

- Alex


----------



## FArt (7. Aug 2008)

Da hast du wohl ein Henne-Ei Problem... ;-)
Du benötigst eine Serveranwendung, mit der dein Applet kommuniziert, damit der Server gestartet wird.


----------



## tuxedo (7. Aug 2008)

Oder so. Nichts desto trotz braucht man dazu nen eigenen Server/Rootserver ;-)

- Alex


----------



## Mirko07 (10. Aug 2008)

Besten Dank.

Da hab ich wohl ein Problem...


----------

